# What's the worst cheat meal you've ever eaten?



## guesswhosback (May 13, 2007)

Or cheat day for those of you who go all out...


----------



## forum9351 (May 13, 2007)

tacos from taco bell.... never again


----------



## Uthinkso (May 13, 2007)

Yeah a couple weeks back I ate two or three burrito supremes from taco bell. It was my cheat meal for the week, and god I felt like I was gonna vomit and the gas.........oh lord the gas. Not going there again.


----------



## vanessa5691 (May 13, 2007)

mine would be mcdonalds for breakfast, pizza hut for lunch, and dairy queen for dinner. definitely not going THERE again..


----------



## danzik17 (May 13, 2007)

Last Friday when most of my house moved out and there was only 2 of us left, so we just started taking and eating everyone's food.

Had 2 friends over and between the 4 of us we ate 8 cinammon rolls, 2 boxes of girl scout cookies, 2 boxes of pasta w/ EVOO and garlic, and throw in an apple and about a quarter box of South Beach diet cereal for me.

Yea, not a good meal at all


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (May 13, 2007)

Funny u ask this recently. just YESTERDAY was my worst cheat day EVER. It was my bros birthday so i had a giant bbq for lunch, a LARGE slice of DQ cake, pizza later for dinner, cake AGAIN, and heres the kicker... i went out for a night on the town with my newly legal buddies and downed like, 15 beers. DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN. but today i did wind sprints for like, 2 hours coupled with insane plyometrics and body weight shit (after i sobered up from saturday night).


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 13, 2007)

wow....

I have fast food like once everytime I go out (bout 2 times a week)..i do regret it but i see it as not a big deal..man I need to get my brain together fast food is fucking shit.


----------



## drag0n (May 14, 2007)

Just had 2 rasberry panna cottas - 44g's of saturated fat


----------



## iMan323 (May 14, 2007)

Like 9 cheeseburgers from White Castle (PLASTic SHYTE!) and about 3 gallons of Becks....gas galore the mornign after..I was high like a mother though


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2007)

Yesterday was probably the worst day I had in a while, sort of. I started out with a large stack of squash pancakes, with eggs-no syrup. Had my mom's half of squash pn because she couldnt finish. four meals later where i didnt cheat,  I ate 2 servings of tuna salad that my cousin makes with macaroni and mayonnaise in it. It equaled out to about 3 full cups, and included 30 shrimp for protein, grilled. 
Desert was my favorite thing in the whole world, Entennmens Coffee Crumb cake with the big crumbs, followed by a small piece of moist choclate cake and a small serving of orangecicle cake. After i went for some walnuts out of the can, roasted. Did I mention that I'm dieting for a contest 16 weeks out?


----------



## Dynghetti (May 15, 2007)

5 pounds of chocolate cake chocolate icing i think i was in the toilet for 45 minutes but it was well worth it. oh and i gained about 2 lbs


----------



## Dynghetti (May 15, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Yesterday was probably the worst day I had in a while, sort of. I started out with a large stack of squash pancakes, with eggs-no syrup. Had my mom's half of squash pn because she couldnt finish. four meals later where i didnt cheat,  I ate 2 servings of tuna salad that my cousin makes with macaroni and mayonnaise in it. It equaled out to about 3 full cups, and included 30 shrimp for protein, grilled.
> Desert was my favorite thing in the whole world, Entennmens Coffee Crumb cake with the big crumbs, followed by a small piece of moist choclate cake and a small serving of orangecicle cake. After i went for some walnuts out of the can, roasted. Did I mention that I'm dieting for a contest 16 weeks out?



thats one nasty cheat meal


----------



## Dynghetti (May 15, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Yeah a couple weeks back I ate two or three burrito supremes from taco bell. It was my cheat meal for the week, and god I felt like I was gonna vomit and the gas.........oh lord the gas. Not going there again.



LOL


----------



## wrbk319 (May 16, 2007)

I do this every month. It's like a ritual for my cheat meal. I go to Denny's and I order Nachos, Cheesesticks w/ Honey Mustard, French Toast and of course the BLONDIE!!! YEAH!


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> thats one nasty cheat meal


entennmens rules


----------

